# Noise canceling headphones that would fit a toddler?



## Okapi (Jul 11, 2008)

DD (2.5, on the small side) & I will be flying this summer, and I want to bring her some DVDs to watch if she wants to, but don't want to blast out her eardrums making it audible in the plane. Does anyone have a recommendation for noise canceling headphones (not just earmuffs - when I searched the forums, I saw plenty of recs for those) that their kiddos have used? Preferably not too expensive, b/c I'd like some, too


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

You can pick up less expensive (like $50) noise cancelling headphones at a big box store. I got mine at Staples. Regular size, I haven't seen little kid sized ones.

You might also want to look for cheapy little kid headphones that have a much lower volume level. This is what I ended up doing for DS because even when he was careful, we were going through headphones at the rate of one set per trip. It doesn't take much to break the wires at the connection points.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/Fisher-Price-N...3610926&sr=8-1

These are the ones ds has.


----------



## Caterina (Jul 18, 2008)

My DD has the Peltor kids size ones. We got them at the local gun store!
http://earplugstore.stores.yahoo.net/ejuearmu.html


----------

